# Do many couples actually get back together ?



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi people , I've been wondering lately through my mess which'll be above this one to read if your interested. But do many couples get back together after a separation ?


----------



## pseudonym (Aug 19, 2012)

Sure. Of course, you have a unique crowd of people on TAM considering how people generally end up finding this website. And, I'm sure most people naturally find less of a need to post on here after reconciliation. So it's tough to gauge that on this forum here.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I've seen a few couples IRL remarry after divorce. I've also seen other reconcile after separation as well. It depends if both parties are working equally hard on saving the relationship.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

My H and I are back together after a 3 months separation.
We have been back 7 months now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

If you work on yourself, there will likely be several chances for you to take her measure.


----------

